Ask HN: Anybody has calculated GDP of India/US bottoms-up? - p12sbansal
======
JamesBarney
What do you mean by bottoms-up?

~~~
p12sbansal
Bottoms-up means a detailed addition of all the components of a GDP.

~~~
JamesBarney
I thought that's how it's usually calculated. I'm not quite sure how you would
calculate it top-down.

